
Turkey will stop teaching evolution in schools - Aqua
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/06/23/turkey-will-stop-teaching-evolution-schools-education-ministry/
======
notadoc
Meanwhile in the USA

[http://www.pewforum.org/2009/02/04/fighting-over-darwin-
stat...](http://www.pewforum.org/2009/02/04/fighting-over-darwin-state-by-
state/)

[https://io9.gizmodo.com/a-map-showing-which-u-s-public-
schoo...](https://io9.gizmodo.com/a-map-showing-which-u-s-public-schools-
teach-creationi-1515717148)

[http://www.mystatesman.com/news/state--regional-govt--
politi...](http://www.mystatesman.com/news/state--regional-govt--
politics/texas-education-board-approves-curriculum-that-challenges-
evolution/TyQyZ5OxYNU3NQNDfZqECI/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creation_and_evolution_in_publ...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creation_and_evolution_in_public_education_in_the_United_States)

------
Pica_soO
This is something of a frontier for the free software movement- to become a
free science movement. One that allows for anonymized, teaching, conducting of
tests and handing out of degrees, anonymized peer-reviews and publishing and
anonymized granting of grants and patents. So to speak, a world, where no
matter the state, no matter the society, science in secret can progress and
flourish. This also means, a decentralized web is needed, one that is unlike
the TOR-node system. Because TOR can still be attributed to persons running
nodes, persons accessing the nodes. What is needed here, is more aching to a
viral mesh network, that hijacks every device coming nearby into a node. That
is a lot of work, to allow for work to continue.

Another problem: How does one execute experiments, if one can not get access
to devices and materials? Physics Simulation? Experiments as a anonymized
Service?

~~~
brianwawok
How do you prevent fake science?

This article tells us why its bad for the state to manage information flow.
But Facebook and the alt reality around Trump show us that society is not
smart enough to separate reality from fiction.

I suspect in a city full of developers we could make science work. In a city
with half the people are below 100 IQ, I am not sure the end result will be
great. So many ways it can go bad.

------
taylodl
Said another way, Turkey's Minister of Educatiom claims science is too
controversial to teach to children in the schools. They'll stick to fairy
tales instead.

------
anigbrowl
Ironic that the photo depicts Erdogan with a symbol of scientific illumination
sitting right over his head in the background. Kamal Ataturk must be rolling
in his grave.

------
anotherbrownguy
I fail to see this as a problem. I would be completely fine if I hadn't learnt
about theory of evolution in school. Why does anyone who does not work in a
field that requires the knowledge of evolution need to know about it? It's
nothing more than useless trivia for the most part. However, Nazis and now
globalists have tried to use it for political purposes. It's better left to
higher education where it is taught with proper context where it is actually
useful.

~~~
candiodari
Because religious extremists use it instead to indoctrinate kids. It is used
to argue that you "owe" "religious faith" "to god/allah".

This always translates in practice to that you owe obedience, money, time and
work to them, of course. They couldn't care less about faith, they simply care
about the power it gives them.

~~~
owebmaster
> Because religious extremists use it instead to indoctrinate kids. It is used
> to argue that you "owe" "religious faith" "to god/allah".

The same way "science" extremists indoctrinate children to believe the answer
is in the books. But they own the books. How is this different from religion?
There is more fake science than real science out there but people few like
"theory of X" is always right. This is fate manipulation, not science.

~~~
candiodari
There are many science books, quite a few are not "owned" by anyone and freely
accessible.

[https://open.umn.edu/opentextbooks/SearchResults.aspx?subjec...](https://open.umn.edu/opentextbooks/SearchResults.aspx?subjectAreaId=8)
(just an example)

What is "fate manipulation" ?

~~~
owebmaster
I meant faith.

------
Upvoter33
Sad. But honestly, what better way to get students excited about
evolution/science than to try to hide it from them?

